# Grange cavern military museum.



## joe roberts (Jan 9, 2017)

On my door step and vaguely remembering it from youth. Just a quick visit today. again the vandals had got in and smashed everything up and daubed graffiti Everywere. 
On the way out the cavern I was met by a pack of border collies and 2 farmer's said they'd seen me going in as they were alerted by the sheep running away. They were more concerned that I was on my own and if I fell who would find me.
They said at night it was a pain with local youths lighting fires and taking drugs.
I walked in a good way but you could see that there had been a lot of rock falls. On a scale of 1-10 getting in it was a dead easy.

















Not the best pics always use my phone.
























b











Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice one Joe. A 'blast from the past' for me as well! I see my Spaniel bitch Poppy has joined you again, will have to have words. Can't have all this moonlighting!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice one Joe. Did you have problems with your phone when taking photos.


----------



## joe roberts (Jan 9, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice one Joe. Did you have problems with your phone when taking photos.


The flash is poor on it mate.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

